# الابن الضال (٢)



## الكرمه الصغيره (27 مايو 2013)

​ 
*الابن الضال (٢)*
*كنت قد تكلمت في المرة سابقة عن قصة الابن الضال حيث يقدم لنا الكتاب المقدس شخصية هذا الابن في صورة الشاب المجنون أخلاقياً.*
*إن أول تصرف جنوني لهذا الشاب، هو:*
*شعوره بعدم الرضى*
*لم يكن راضياً عن حالته، لأنه كان يعتمد على غيره. ويبدو أن ظروف أبيه كانت متيسرة طيبة، فلم يعوزه شيء، وكل احتياجاته كانت تقدم له بمجرد الإعراب عنها. ولكنه كان يفكر أن وضعه في البيت هو وضع الشخص المسلوب الإرادة، الذي يعتمد على غيره، وهذا ما جعله يحس بعدم الرضى، لان تصرفات والده ربطته إليه باستمرار، من يوم إلى يوم، ولم يترك له الحرية في شي! لم يكن في مقدور ذلك الإبن أن يقوم بعمل معتمداً على تفكيره الخاص واستحسانه الشخصي، وكان يعتبر ذلك أمراً معيباً، أن يعتمد كلية على والده في كل شي. هذه بالفعل كانت طريقة الوالد في معاملة أبنه.*​ 
*لعله كان يخاطب نفسه بالقول: *
*لماذا لا أكون مثل بقية الرفاق؟*
* يا له من أمر مزري أن أعامل كطفل!. لو كانت لي ثروتي الخاصة، ولو كنت أقدر أن أفعل ما أريد، لقدرت أن أثبت لوالدي أنني رجل قادر على إنفاق النقود والاستفادة منها. أما الآن فأنا أعتمد عليه في كل شيء. أنا لا يمكنني أن استمر على هذا الحال فيما بعد.*​ 
*وهكذا يذهب إلى أبيه ويقدم التماسه قائلاً:*
*{أعطني القسم الذي يصيبني من المال}. *
*أنا كامل السن، وبالتأكيد أقدر أن أعالج أموري بنفسي، وأعرف كيف أتصرف في أموالي وما تملكه يداي. أريد أن أحصل على نصيبي الآن لأعمل ما أشاء.*
*ولم يقدر الوالد أن يرفض طلبه، لأنه لم يكن يريد أن يجبره قسراً على العيش معه، لذلك:*
* {قسم لهما معيشته}.*​ 
*لاحظ أنه قسم معيشته على الولدين، ولم يعط الإبن الأصغر نصيبه فقط بل أعطى الإبن الأكبر نصيبه أيضاً، فماذا كان من أمر الإبن الأكبر وكيف استغل نصيبه وكيف تصرف فيه؟.*
* إننا نسمع الإبن الأكبر بعد سنين يقول لأبيه: *
*{جدياً لم تعطني قط لأفرح مع أصدقائي}. *
*آه، لقد كان الإبن الأكبر حكيماً، لأنه رد نصيبه إلى أبيه. وأنا أتصوره يقول لأبيه: {لا أريد أن أحصل على نصيبي لأني سعيد جداً بحياتي معك ولدي كل ما أحتاجه}.*
*أما الإبن الأصغر، الذي كان يظن أنه أحكم من ذلك، فبمجرد أن حصل على المال قرر أن ينفقه حسب رغبة قلبه، ولذلك عمل عملاً جنونياً آخر، وهو أنه:*​ 
*ترك البيت*
*لم يقدر أن يستمر في حياته الأولى أكثر من ذلك، لأن بريق أمور الحياة كان يخطف بصره ويجعله يعتبر أن الحياة تحت سقف البيت وفي مثل تلك الظروف لا تساوي شيئاً. صمم أن يتخلص من قيود العائلة، وأن يعطيها قفاه ويسير في طريقه إلى حيث المتعة واللذة. وهكذا ترك البيت ومضى إلى كورة بعيدة.*​ 
*وأعتقد أن لحظة الوداع الأخير لم تكن سهلة، بل كلفته بعض الشيء. ولا يذهب أحد إلى الجحيم دون أن يضع الله أمامه العراقيل. وعندما نظر الإبن وجه أبيه، ورأى الدموع تملأ عيني ذلك الرجل المسن، وعندما ألقى نظرة وداع طويلة على البيت القديم العزيز حيث قضى سنوات طويلة سعيدة وبريئة، أحس بحزن عميق. ويمكنني الآن أن أتصور الثمن الذي دفعه بالصراع النفسي الداخلي، وهياج ضميره عليه. ولعله خاطب نفسه قائلاً: ألم أكن سعيداً؟*
* وهل من الممكن أن تنسى تلك الساعات الدافئة، ساعات الطفولة الجميلة؟.*
* أي شيء يساوي تلك الأيام الجميلة في لذتها وسرورها! فإن كنت تشعر بالتعاسة لوجودك في هذا البيت فهذه غلطتك أنت، غلطة تفكيرك وإنحرافك. أخوك سعيد، فلماذا لا تكون سعيداً مثله؟.*
*ولكن رغبته سيطرت عليه، وأحاسيسه الدنيئة كانت أقوى من أي مؤثر آخر، فذهب إلى كورة بعيدة.*​ 
*والآن يا أعزائي، قبل أن نستمر في متابعة ذلك الإبن في ضلاله، يجب أن نقارن حالتنا بحالته. ما هي الإحساسات الداخلية التي تسيطر على أفكارنا وتكيف مستقبلنا؟.*
* ما هو حكم البشر على سلوك ذلك الشخص؟ *
*ألا يوافقونه على أفكاره ويسلكون نفس الطريق التي سلكها؟.*
*فأول شيء يرغب الإنسان الخاطئ أن يحصل عليه هو حريته الخاصة، مع أن إلهنا لم يمنع عنا حريتنا في حدود الأمور التي تناسبنا ولا شك أنها كانت حيلة شيطانية عندما حاول أن يقنع أبوينا الأولين بأن الله يحرمهما من الأكل من كل شجر الجنة. كل ما يطلبه إلهنا ليس هو حرماننا، بل أن نتمتع بما نحصل عليه من يده هو مباشرة، وأن نحيا حياة دائمة الإعتماد عليه، وان نستمد كل مسراتنا منه، فنحيا سعداء بحق لأننا نعيش في صحبته، ونجد لذة وحرية مباركة أن نكون دائماً في خدمته. هذه هي الحياة التي يطالبنا إلهنا أن نحياها. لماذا؟.*
* هل لأنه قاسى القلب؟.*
* كلا، بل لأنه صديق. إذاً كيف يظهر صداقته وهو يضع هذه القيود علينا؟.*
* إنه يعرف أن خدمته هي الحرية الكاملة، وأنه فقط عندما نسلم نفوسنا لخدمته يمكننا أن نكون بحق شركاء في ملء مسرته وبهجته.*
*ولكن بعض الناس لا يفكرون هكذا، لذلك اعتبروا أن الشر الأعظم هو اعتمادهم على أخر، ولو كان ذلك الشخص هو الله. وهذا هو أصل الخطية في الجنس البشري. فالخطية هي إنحرف قلب الإنسان عن الله. إسمعهم يقولون: { لا نريد أن الله يملك علينا، لا نريد أن يملي علينا إرادته. نريد أن نسير في طرقنا الخاصة، وسنجري وراء رغباتنا الذاتية. سنكون سادة أنفسنا ولن يسود علينا آخر}.*
*هذه الأفكار هي التي تفصل فجأة بين قلب الإنسان وبين الله، وتمهد له أن يخطو خطوة ثانية تقوده بعيداً عن محضر الله الأزلي إلى الكورة البعيدة.*
*ألا يدرك الناس أن هذه الخطية هي خطية حياتهم؟.*
*  هل نسير في طريق اعتمادنا على إلهنا؟*
* إنه سؤال واضح، فأجيبوا عليه. هل نتناول الخبز اليومي من بين يديه؟.*
* وهل نعتبر مسرات الحياة إحدى عطايا محبته؟. *
*وهل نعتبر صداقة الحياة، وفرص الحياة، من دلائل عنايته؟. *
*هل تراجعون كل ما يمر بكم إلى الله؟.*
* وهل يدعمكم شعور الثقة في شخصه وسط معركة الحياة الطويلة؟.*
* كم منا له عكس هذا الإختبار؟. *
*إعتماد على الجسد ومسرات الحياة، وسير حسب رغبات القلب والمشاعر الداخلية، لا حسب ما يرضى الله.*
*هكذا هم يعيشون، فما معنى هذه الحياة؟. *​ 
*إن العالم يشير إليها ويقول إنها حياة العقلاء، أما ملائكة الله فتشير إليها وتصفها بأنها حياة المجانين الذين سيطرت عليهم أهواء الشر وأعمت بصائرهم، وصاروا لا يسمعون صوت الخير  والمصلحة، ولا يطيعون إرادة الله الكاملة.*
*أشكرك أحبك كثيراً*
*يسوع المسيح ينبوع الحياة*
*تعال وأشرب فلن تعطش أبداً*​ 

*الكرمه...*​


----------



## sherihan81 (29 مايو 2013)

*شكراً على الموضوع الرائع...الرب يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر
سلام المسيح معك​*


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (1 يونيو 2013)

sherihan81 قال:


> *شكراً على الموضوع الرائع...الرب يبارك خدمتك ويستخدمك اكثر واكثر*
> 
> 
> *سلام المسيح معك*​



*شكراً sherihan81 العزيزة الطيبة لمرورك الجميل تحياتي وأحترامي 
 والرب معك يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول بنعمته وسلامه ومحبته الدائمة 
 والمجد ليسوع المسيح...  دائماً وأبداً...آمين ...*​ 
​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (1 يونيو 2013)

ابنتى/ الكرمة
قصة الابن الضال فى الكتاب المقدس
تمثل معظم الناس الخطاة والاب هو عنوان المحبة
والتسامح والمغفرة
موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


----------



## الكرمه الصغيره (2 يونيو 2013)

حبيب يسوع قال:


> ابنتى/ الكرمة
> قصة الابن الضال فى الكتاب المقدس
> تمثل معظم الناس الخطاة والاب هو عنوان المحبة
> والتسامح والمغفرة
> موضوع جيد الرب يباركك


 

شكراً جزيلاً ياطيب القلب الجميل على المرور الجميل جداً 
 تحياتي وأحترامي والرب يباركك ويبارك أعمالك وخدمتك المباركة 
 ربنا يفرح قلبك على طول والمجد للمسيح دائماً...آمين 
أبنك الكرمه...​


----------

